# Bedding



## malloryp16 (Jan 28, 2014)

What is the best kind of bedding to use for goats? Also, is there anything that is safe that you can put underneath that will help with the smell and help so that the bedding doesn't stick to the ground as bad? .. :whatgoat:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I use hay and pine shaving for my goats bedding. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I put straw down. Stall Dry or DE work to help keep smell down. Or barn lime for smell.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We use shavings and straw. Have put down DE and stall dry for odors. Anybody ever heard of using dried garlic skins for bedding? We have someone local giving away dried organic garlic skins by the huge bagfulls and they claim it is good for using as bedding for livestock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, why not if it is free. Worth trying.


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I put down a layer of bedding wood pellets, then a layer of straw on top of that.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I wasn't sure if in case the goats ate the skins , if it would harm them. I just may have to try it. I think the place is an organic garlic farm...I am gonna have to change their bedding now after all this rain we are having on top of all the snow we have. We are under alerts for severe rain and still have lots and lots of snow left  We have done everything we can to get the snow away from the shelter so keeping fingers crossed it stays dry inside!!

Can't pass up a deal on 100 kg bags for free!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use wheat straw for mine I keep mine changed out thoughso I don't worry about the smell


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Mamaboyd said:


> We use shavings and straw. Have put down DE and stall dry for odors. Anybody ever heard of using dried garlic skins for bedding? We have someone local giving away dried organic garlic skins by the huge bagfulls and they claim it is good for using as bedding for livestock.


Garlic skins? I think that is the most random agriculture product I've seen advertised in awhile. I don't have (or know of anyone) with any experience using them as bedding, but I think they might be something interesting to experiment with. I'm assuming they'd crumble down to powder pretty quickly, so you'd still probably have to bed with straw or shavings on top. It might be interesting to see if they have any residual pest repelling powders, etc (or if they just make your barn smell like a ristorante...).


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Mamaboyd said:


> We use shavings and straw. Have put down DE and stall dry for odors. Anybody ever heard of using dried garlic skins for bedding? We have someone local giving away dried organic garlic skins by the huge bagfulls and they claim it is good for using as bedding for livestock.


 I would totally try those- garlic has antibacterial properties and the husks would be sorta like straw!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd be buying them for a feed additive. My girls LOVE garlic...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I just might try them. They advertise that they are good for supplements for livestock and they comlost really well. They only have a faint odor to them. Since they are free it sure wouldn't hurt to try!


----------



## malloryp16 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for all of the suggestions... very helpful! Can you buy the shavings at a local farm store?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, from feed store.
Shavings should not be used for kidding. It sticks to newborn noses, can cause suffocation.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

malloryp16 said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions... very helpful! Can you buy the shavings at a local farm store?


I just did a quick search and found that there are sawmills in Marshall, MN? It might be worth your time to call them and see if they bag their shavings for sale to the public. Usually buying from a sawmill is cheaper than buying from a farm/ranch supply store.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've found raw shavings to cause a higher amount of mastitis in my milk goats. Just because of the moisture I would think. If you live in a damp area non-dried shavings may not be great. Some mills do dry them though.


----------

